# am I allowed to be on here?



## mr.colas (Oct 27, 2013)

I am petitioning to become an apprentice am I allowed to be on here?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 28, 2013)

Of course. This forum is open to anyone who follows the rules and respects the other users.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 28, 2013)

mr.colas said:


> I am petitioning to become an apprentice am I allowed to be on here?



Glad to have you! I look forward to reading about your travels.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!!


----------



## mr.colas (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you guys for the love im still waiting to hear from the lodge I petitioned to but ill keep you guys infored


----------



## mr.colas (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey btw how long does the petition process usually take ?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2013)

short answer: 1-2 months.
long answer: after you turn in your petition, it has to be "accepted" at the next biz meeting (anywhere from a day to a month away depending on when you turned it in), then sometime in the next month, the investigation committee will visit with you. after that at the next biz meeting, you are voted on.

all of that depends on the lodge not going "dark" (time off) during the succeeding months.


----------



## mr.colas (Oct 31, 2013)

what will I be investigated on


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 31, 2013)

mr.colas said:


> I am petitioning to become an apprentice am I allowed to be on here?



Mr. Colas you ask a lot of good questions. My Senior Warden told me some of the things that they will investigate. I know I've left you hanging but I will switch gears and say be patient. If you are married, then let your wife know that you petitioned a lodge. The reason being it is a time commitment. Even as a FC it is a time commitment and even now as I type this certain words come to mind from the second degree. All in all welcome to the site. For me it was about 2 months before I heard back from my lodge about my petition. Even then it was still some time between my approval and initiation. So again I will say be patient and continue to get to know my brothers in the lodge you are petitioning.


----------



## mr.colas (Oct 31, 2013)

Truly appreciate it I guess patience is my virtue to find


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 31, 2013)

Also I need to note that my SW only told me what the investigation looks like after we were initiated. Not before.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a bit less of an investigation and more of a get to know you visit from some brothers. That really is what it is anyway. Some states may do a criminal bg check, but that would probably be separate. 


My Freemasonry


----------

